# Pardon, gotta vent here: What is wrong with this $2,500.00 1918 Rudge eBay listing?



## atilly (Dec 16, 2021)

Take a look at the 1918 ESTABLISHED. SUPER RARE RUDGE WHITWORTH ebay listing.

Then see what else you can find that is just plain *wrong*.

Where in tarnation are the pump, reflectors, & basket that are listed?
It is _not_ Vintage but ANTIQUE you say?
Drum brakes... Really!
The Whitworth "model"? 
Yeah, you are right, I should just relax.


----------



## schwinnderella (Dec 16, 2021)

only $270.00 shipping


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 16, 2021)

I’m pretty sure this is being sold by the Edgewater, NJ village idiot!


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2021)

That was listed before, maybe a year ago. Then it was listed here on the Cabe if I'm not mistaken, and that person was soon banned from the Cabe. The bike was located in two different states so it's been involved in someone's scam. The description is badly composed or translated so that's one red flag.  

And this cracks me up! Buy his like new one hundred dollar bill for only $280! 

https://www.ebay.com/itm/292717292028?campid=5335809022


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 16, 2021)

The dealer decal says established 1918, so why the doubt about it's age ?


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That was listed before, maybe a year ago. Then it was listed here on the Cabe if I'm not mistaken, and that person was soon banned from the Cabe. The bike was located in two different states so it's been involved in someone's scam. The description is badly composed or translated so that's one red flag.
> 
> And this cracks me up! Buy his like new one hundred dollar bill for only $280!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292717292028?campid=5335809022



I also like his 70's plaid 'disco' pants, I could cut quite a dash wearing those!


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 17, 2021)

Well, we may be in on the ground floor of the next boom in bicycles. It seems these old UK Sweeties have appreciated a lot in the last few days...
I know there's a thread for this but it fits in this conversation also.
This bike was listed in the footer of the OP's post.
I only wish this were true. I know where at least 10 of these types are for pennies, they might even give them away.
I've got to find the rare one though, 1918 / 2030 and all that...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/143837635111?campid=5335809022


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 17, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> That was listed before, maybe a year ago. Then it was listed here on the Cabe if I'm not mistaken, and that person was soon banned from the Cabe. The bike was located in two different states so it's been involved in someone's scam. The description is badly composed or translated so that's one red flag.
> 
> And this cracks me up! Buy his like new one hundred dollar bill for only $280!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/292717292028?campid=5335809022



Oh, those money people are elfin nutzo.
I couldn't believe it, but I have a friend that collects money and he specializes in mis-strike coins. Last year he bought an off kilter penny for $225, and he said it was a good deal.
I've been pitching change penny's into the parking lot for at least 20 years. I probably could have been a millionaire.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> 've been pitching change penny's into the parking lot for at least 20 years. I probably could have been a millionaire.




A five gallon bucket of pennies is worth close to $1000.


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 17, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> A five gallon bucket of pennies is worth close to $1000.



I've probably pitched that many....
But I see it as at least $500 dollars worth of good Luck.

"Find a penny on heads up, and all day long you'll have good luck"

Good Luck Kids.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 17, 2021)

Schwinny said:


> I've probably pitched that many....




The aliens that were here in the past and mined all the of the precious metals and minerals out of the earth will be upset you returned them to their natural place. They are coming back to dig up all our landfills to use all the elements we have processed into material for them. They love all the toxic things we have made and buried. Sorry  I think this thread got way off topic hahaha


----------



## Oilit (Dec 17, 2021)

I think Rickie Lee Jones said it best. "Ain't no man with the money in his hand got any of that bread by being slow in the head - there ain't no such thing as easy money."


----------



## HARPO (Dec 22, 2021)

I have the same bike I bought a number of years ago. I was floored when I saw almost the exact same one listed at $2,500 with all the incorrect info to go along with it. Maybe he added an extra "0" by accident in the ad, lol. 🤪

Mine is completely original, and the headlight still works. Saddle is dry, but I keep a leather conditioner on it. 🙂 Oh, and it's from 1955...


----------



## gkeep (Dec 22, 2021)

Does this mean my 51 Rudge mens is worth $4,000? I have improved it with a vintage Wrights saddle and a vintage Schwinn back rim with Vintage Bendix hub to carry my vintage backside around my vintage neighborhood. 😂


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 24, 2021)

How much would my friend Mike's 1890's Rudge be worth?!?!?


----------



## bikejunk (Dec 24, 2021)

Do hipsters search hipster on ebay


----------

